# Montgomery County Police OIS AB on PO To wit Knife Q5 by PO.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A police department in Maryland on Friday night tweeted an explicit and graphic video of one of its officers shooting and killing a Black man from earlier in the week. The Montgomery County Police Department identified Sergeant David Cohen as the officer who shot Finan H. Berhe and released a 30-second video of the shooting recorded from a bodycam.

It was the second widely reported instance of a white police officer shooting and killing a young Black man in the past three days.

On the video, Cohen can be seen in a squad car putting on a protective mask before exiting and encountering Berhe. Cohen instantly draws his gun, aims it at Berhe and yells, "Put the knife down!" Cohen then uses the radio to report in part that he had "one with a knife." Berhe retreats but ultimately charges are Cohen, prompting the officer to fire multiple shots at Berhe, who was later taken to a hospital and died from the gunshot wounds.

The video did appear to show Berhe with a knife, but it's unclear if its standard police protocol to shoot to kill in such an instance or use nonlethal force when a suspect is not armed with a gun.


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

“The video did appear to show Berhe with a knife, but it’s unclear if its standard police protocol to shoot to kill in such an instance or use nonlethal force when a suspect is not armed with a gun.”

“Non” lethal force should never be “standard protocol” when a deadly weapon is in play. The media sucks.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Justified shoot all day long.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

R2D2 said:


> "The video did appear to show Berhe with a knife, but it's unclear if its standard police protocol to shoot to kill in such an instance or use nonlethal force when a suspect is not armed with a gun."
> 
> "Non" lethal force should never be "standard protocol" when a deadly weapon is in play. The media sucks.


One reason why "less than lethal" weapons are a double-edged sword.

They're not appropriate for a situation like that, unless there is armed cover, but you could tell the media that until you're blue in the face, and they still won't get it.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah I’m not gonna take the 50/50 gamble that a Taser is gonna work when some lunatic is charging at me with a knife. Nobody outside of LE seemed to understand that though.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

R2D2 said:


> "The video did appear to show Berhe with a knife, but it's unclear if its standard police protocol to shoot to kill in such an instance or use nonlethal force when a suspect is not armed with a gun.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

R2D2 said:


> "The video did appear to show Berhe with a knife, but it's unclear if its standard police protocol to shoot to kill in such an instance or use nonlethal force when a suspect is not armed with a gun."
> 
> "Non" lethal force should never be "standard protocol" when a deadly weapon is in play. The media sucks.


You gotta love the wording. I have a feeling that it took the author everything just to leave out the word "Klan" in his publication. But he did get this chestnut in "It was the second widely reported instance of a white police officer shooting and killing a young Black man in the past three days."


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

We all honed in on that grenade the author threw in there. 
Such trash!


----------

